# Seed stem, leaf, fibres



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

So this will be the last set of my reversed lens adventure-promise.

#1




#2




#3
[url=https://flic.kr/p/SuebdH]
	
[/url]


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 6, 2017)

Cool shots


----------



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you


----------

